# The Great SW Ohio Race to 20"



## GarrettMyers

Here we go guys. The rivers are finally producing smallies in SW Ohio. A 20" smallmouth bass is no small feat in SW Ohio. On another thread, guys were kicking around the idea of having a contest to see who can get the first 20" smallie of the year...

The contest is underway! You have until April 7 to sign up, I don't want to have to check the thread all the time if it takes awhile for us to have a winner. We debated making it exclusive to lures. In the spirit of simplicity and the rarity of 20 inchers in our area, it does not have to be caught on a lure. The fewer rules we have, the better the chance of this going off without a hitch. 

Here are only specifications for the contest:

1. You must be an OGF SW Ohio "regular", meaning that you post somewhat often and have over 100 posts. If you don't have 100 posts yet, enter your name in the contest and start posting!

2. You must get 2 pictures of the fish. One picture of you holding it with two fingers up, and another next to a tape measure. If you don't have a tape measure, they have cheap little plastic ones at BPS for around $1.50.

3. The fish must be caught in moving water: creek, stream, or river.

The Award(s)
OSG showed a pic of an assortment of tackle that will go to the winner. 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7302/13114403813_185bb97913.jpg
Other awards have been mentioned (fishmasterflex, 9Left, etc.) but I don't want to post any other awards until either OSG or myself is actually in possession of the item. PM me if you want to ship anything and I'l give you the address to my shop. I'll post a picture and keep track of anything people want to throw in. It's not a requirement to be in the contest, it's totally voluntary. I'll probably throw a couple lures in. I'll update as soon as possible.

Here's the list:

SMB Hooker
LMRsmallmouth
Co-angler
Old Stinky Guy
Dandrews
9 Left
GarrettMyers
Delta Oscar
FisherFL
House
tunnelofD
Crawdude
Matulemj
DLarrick
BassAddict83
Lostleader
fischa
IGbullshark
GMR_GUY
montagc
buzzin byrd
kingofamberley
Cat Mangler 
BMayhall
midoh39
jmpmstr1998
SConner
Fish Doctor
Salmonid
Roscoe
greghal
fishmasterflex
Tom 513
leftfordead88
gibson330usa
Bazzin05
fishing on credit
BornWithGills
jeepin_85
Stekor
zack2345
inrll
Sammerguy
BMagill
RNeiswander
gulfvet
yakfish
trailbreaker
senger
Just Fishin'


Reply to this thread, and I'll update the list as we go. We'll have some kind of get together at some point to present the guy with his new swag. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Lostleader

Count me in. 

DC 33


----------



## GarrettMyers

Also, you have until the end of the day on Monday April 7 to enter yourself.


----------



## fischa

I'm in, too!:B


----------



## IGbullshark

Im in, this will be a cake walk


----------



## GMR_Guy

Count me in. I'm a dedicated euro carper, but its time for me to up my pb smallie.


----------



## buzzing byrd

count me in.


----------



## kingofamberley

I'm not going to enter the contest, and I'm still going to catch a 20 incher before all y'all  :T


----------



## Cat Mangler

Count me in. I need a good butt kicking this year anyways.


----------



## 9Left

Thanks for headin this up Garrett(and osg,and House)...I think maybe we should identify an end date for the contest..... Or whenever we all decide on..the contest is exactly how its titled.."a race"..so the first 20" smallmouth bass, from SW Ohio..wins ..sound ok? I don't wanna make it complicated..just some basic guidelines


----------



## BMayhall

count me in.


----------



## BMayhall

I work in Amelia, I can invade LMR waters.


----------



## midoh39

I'm in!! Even though my time will be limited back home again this year!


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]

Does this event need a logo??


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I'm in.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

9Left said:


> Thanks for headin this up Garrett(and osg,and House)...I think maybe we should identify an end date for the contest..... Or whenever we all decide on..the contest is exactly how its titled.."a race"..so the first 20" smallmouth bass, from SW Ohio..wins ..sound ok? I don't wanna make it complicated..just some basic guidelines


Yeah Carl, it's the first to get one. We are also working on a contest for biggest smallie of the year and best fish of the year as voted on by everyone.


----------



## SConner

I think this is my year!


----------



## FishDoctor

In.

That is all.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Crawdude said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Does this event need a logo??


Awesome!!!


----------



## Salmonid

count me in as well, also I assume this fish must be caught in SW Ohio, perhaps the same delineation ODNR uses, ( District 5) I don't want no Erie guys horning in on our goods..LOL also does this have to be in "Moving" waters? I know CJB, CC and a few other lakes have a few hawg smallies in it. 

Lastly if we decide to keep it in SW Ohio then we certainly in the sense of the webpage which is "OHIO" game fish, then the WW and its tribs should also not be allowed...Just sayin.... don't hate the messenger guys... LOLl 

Thoughts??

Salmonid
PS I don't think you guys have to worry about me, My PB has been a 18.5 for many many years...


----------



## SMBHooker

Crawdude said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Does this event need a logo??


Yes, awesome!


----------



## HOUSE

Salmonid said:


> count me in as well, also I assume this fish must be caught in SW Ohio, perhaps the same delineation ODNR uses, ( District 5) I don't want no Erie guys horning in on our goods....


You just foiled my plans to submit a Lake St. Claire smallie in a few weeks, dang it!!! 

-I think we should also have something in the picture so we can prove that people aren't submitting old fish. Perhaps we take a picture making a peace sign with the fish, 

On a non-related note, I did just get a hilarious text message from an anonymous person on this board (coangler) that said "Race to twenty inches! I'd be happy with half that!" and I thought that was just too funny not to share. It's so cold out, I'd be happy with a 10inch smallie, too, lol


----------



## Roscoe

Well Garrett,what are the limits where we can fish for a 20"?Rivers and lakes in SW Ohio?Just like to know.Thanks.



Roscoe


----------



## greghal

This is a pretty cool contest, count me in, but I have some work to do. I'm new to the site, I have 82 post so far and I still need to get a new phone to learn how to take pics. If I catch a fish that big it would be dumb luck. After looking at all the post last year there are alot of guys that get into big fish often. This contest will get guys out on the water more. 
Thanks OSG, and Garrett for getting it going good luck.


----------



## 9Left

Crawdude said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Does this event need a logo??


That is sweet!


----------



## fishmasterflex

Im in and i will make sure to have the measurement pic this time


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fischa

HOUSE said:


> ....
> -I think we should also have something in the picture so we can prove that people aren't submitting old fish. Perhaps we take a picture making a peace sign with the fish....


Love it!!


----------



## 9Left

Roscoe said:


> Well Garrett,what are the limits where we can fish for a 20"?Rivers and lakes in SW Ohio?Just like to know.Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


..I would THINK the smallie should come from a river...I think I speak for us all when I say the real challenge in SW ohio is pulling a 20" smallie from a river...


----------



## 9Left

greghal said:


> This is a pretty cool contest, count me in, but I have some work to do. I'm new to the site, I have 82 post so far and I still need to get a new phone to learn how to take pics. If I catch a fish that big it would be dumb luck. After looking at all the post last year there are alot of guys that get into big fish often. This contest will get guys out on the water more.
> Thanks OSG, and Garrett for getting it going good luck.


Hey greghal...guess what...


----------



## fisherFL

You could have everyone print out that picture crawdude made and include it in the picture to show it isn't photoshopped?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greghal

Hey 9 what...


----------



## 9Left

greghal said:


> Hey 9 what...


12 more posts and your there! What's your favorite river to fish?


----------



## SMBHooker

greghal said:


> Hey 9 what...


What's your go to river smallmouth lure?


----------



## GarrettMyers

9Left said:


> ..I would THINK the smallie should come from a river...I think I speak for us all when I say the real challenge in SW ohio is pulling a 20" smallie from a river...


What are your guys' thoughts on this? Smallies seem to be few and far between at CC, but I don't know about CJ...? FYI I'll update the list tonight.


----------



## Tom 513

Sounds like fun, but cant we start this in say June when the Crappie bite is slowing down? I'll give it a go, I am going river/creek fishing in the morning. Was it ever determined that the fish must be caught in Ohio? or the tri-state, I am a just a spit from Ind and Ky.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Rebel craw.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leftfordead88

I'll get in on this !


----------



## gibson330usa

Count me in.


----------



## greghal

Hey 9 thats right thanks. I like Fishing the LMR, and some of its tribs. I like jigs with grubs, then minnow plugs. I agree with you 9 on fishing the rivers for the contest.
good luck.


----------



## co-angler

HOUSE said:


> On a non-related note, I did just get a hilarious text message from an anonymous person on this board (coangler) that said "Race to twenty inches! I'd be happy with half that!" and I thought that was just too funny not to share. It's so cold out, I'd be happy with a 10inch smallie, too, lol


I only said this because I fish the Whitewater River pretty much exclusively. 
All joking aside, it's a death pool.
I can only liken it to that scene in Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind where all the cattle and birds were lying dead.
I went out on a nice day this week and this is what I found.....













Just pointing out the obvious.
I don't stand a chance in this contest.


----------



## greghal

Nice try co-angler


----------



## Bazzin05

Count me in. Guess I need to get a rule that goes past 15" in the boat.


Co-angler I think I know where u found that. If its the one I'm thinking of it might be a left over from a carstrike from last fall.


----------



## Roscoe

GarrettMyers said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on this? Smallies seem to be few and far between at CC, but I don't know about CJ...? FYI I'll update the list tonight.


You're right.You river fishermen catch a lot more SMB than at C.C.Lake by a long shot.I just thought it might be included.Thanks.



Roscoe


----------



## fishing on credit

I post from time to time mostly in the kayak section....I changed jobs last August and now work literally on the Little Miami. I will have 100 post by April 7th. Maybe I could be on a probationary list until then.

F.O.C.


----------



## fishing on credit

BMayhal Where do you work in Amelia. I grew up there. I live within 1/4 mile of the lmr off Roundbottom and work 1/8 mile past the bridge on Glendale Milford Rd. I cross the LMR 8 times to and from work.....I should fish more.


----------



## Crawdude

Garrett, SMB, and 9 thanks for the compliments! I might be fun to use the logo to brand aspects of this 'race' as it evolves, I'll offer up design service. If anyone has any ideas let me know. It might be cool to design a poster with the winners photos. It could include pertinent info like the date, lure, and GPS coordinates of where the fish was caught (so I can then go recatch it) if anyone want the logo in any file format just send me a PM.

In years to come this could evolve into a fundraiser to donate money to Little Miami Inc or some such charity. I know, I'm way overthinking this.


----------



## sammerguy

I am not gonna enter; it will ensure that I catch one.


----------



## XUbassfishing

There is no way I get to 100 posts by April 7th, otherwise I would be in. Too bad Dale Hollow doesn't count :}, hoping to get one there this weekend.


----------



## 9Left

Hey it seems we have quite a few guys entering.so im gonna just throw this out there in case someone hasn't been following the whole thing...the smallie race is NOT for any kind of cash prize..just a bag of "unique" fishing lures that OSG has graciously donated along with some other guys.

I just had a cool thought though...we could make the entry fee a fishing lure...at the end of the race..we have a meet n greet and people can bring whatever donated fishing lure they choose to contribute to the prize..this can be optional


----------



## fishmasterflex

How about a trophy to go with it. I will donate it

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler

greghal said:


> Nice try co-angler


you'll say anything to get your post count up!

How's the OR treating you these days?
Hearing rumors!........


----------



## co-angler

fishmasterflex said:


> How about a trophy to go with it. I will donate it
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That thing is horrible!
What, Rumpke wouldn't take it?


----------



## jmpmstr1998

9Left. Sounds good. Entry fee is your favorite smallie lure. (new).

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deltaoscar

co-angler said:


> That thing is horrible!
> What, Rumpke wouldn't take it?


Bite your tongue. That thing is awesome, thanks flex. I hope to display it proudly on my mantle.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I'll use it for a hood ornament on my yak

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

fishmasterflex said:


> How about a trophy to go with it. I will donate it
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol...that thing literally looks like the product of a smallmouth,largemouth,walleye,and a tuna!


----------



## BornWithGills

I'm in....does the twenty inches of smallmouth have to be all in one fish or can I tape two of my 10 inchers together?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

That trophy is legit.

And I would say that this needs to be a contest with smaller waters, or moving waters at least. It is a task to get a 20" smallie from a river like the LMR, however, it is common to pull one out from a larger lake. We should confirm this before moving forward.


----------



## Lostleader

I got the upper section of the mad on lock. I know I can find a hawg in there this year.


I love the logo and the lure idea as a buy in.


----------



## fishmasterflex

Its not a bad trophy the first picture was bad but it is hand carved wood. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

fishmasterflex said:


> Its not a bad trophy the first picture was bad but it is hand carved wood.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll change my statement then..knowing its handcarved now, that's kinda cool..the first few pics looked like a horrible fiberglass reproduction..lol


----------



## GarrettMyers

Wow, a lot of guys are in. I gotta get to bed so I can fish before work, I'll update the full list tomorrow.


----------



## Dandrews

I like Salmonids&#8217;s idea about ODNR District 5 boundaries. 
Crawdude&#8217;s logo is cool too!!
Fishmasterflex, that&#8217;s an awesome wood carving!!


----------



## Dandrews

As far as the WWR goes; if youre fishing in Dist. 5, I think that should be all that matters. Therere no smallmouth of any consequence in that river anyway.
How much of the Ohio River is actually in Ohio?


----------



## jeepin_85

I would like in as well. What do you guys think of a rotating trophy.. what I mean is whoever wins this year gets it Then next year the previous years winner would have to give the trophy to the new winner. Thoughts?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greghal

co-angler said:


> you'll say anything to get your post count up!
> 
> How's the OR treating you these days?
> Hearing rumors!........


Your right co-angler, I need to get the post count up. The river has been fun this winter catching the big rough fish. Started to get into the big stripes today but had to cut it short to go to work. The hybrids are hit and miss.


----------



## Cat Mangler

I'm in Mont. Cnty. which is right in the middle of district 5 and 80% of my fishing happens there so no arguments about boundaries from me! :thumbup:

I don't really like the water exclusions as I'm of the opinion that a 20" frickin smb is a 20" frickin smb, and admirable to achieve in any waters in Ohio.(maybe not so much in Erie) I can understand the river exclusive guys' point of view though, so perhaps a compromise maybe? Perhaps lakes UNDER 1000 acres may qualify? 

Hey, everyone else is making requests, might as well get mine in right? Not like I have any confidence in my ability to actually catch one anyways.

Besides, there's a certain lake under 800 that I've recently discovered hopefully has a decent smallie population and plan on extensively researching these claims from trusted OGF'ers.


----------



## greghal

fishmasterflex, that trophy is cool, did you carve it?


----------



## greghal

I think with all these big smallys post so far this early, this race might end before it gets a good start.


----------



## zack2345

Count me in


----------



## bigbass fishin

Can you count me in, I will get to a hundred posts. 
On here a lot just don't post that much.


----------



## co-angler

Dandrews said:


> How much of the Ohio River is actually in Ohio?


More than half.....


----------



## Stekor

I'm in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Roscoe

Cat Mangler said:


> I'm in Mont. Cnty. which is right in the middle of district 5 and 80% of my fishing happens there so no arguments about boundaries from me! :thumbup:
> 
> I don't really like the water exclusions as I'm of the opinion that a 20" frickin smb is a 20" frickin smb, and admirable to achieve in any waters in Ohio.(maybe not so much in Erie) I can understand the river exclusive guys' point of view though, so perhaps a compromise maybe? Perhaps lakes UNDER 1000 acres may qualify?
> 
> Hey, everyone else is making requests, might as well get mine in right? Not like I have any confidence in my ability to actually catch one anyways.
> 
> Besides, there's a certain lake under 800 that I've recently discovered hopefully has a decent smallie population and plan on extensively researching these claims from trusted OGF'ers.


Lakes under a 1000 acres huh?How about lakes at 2800 acres,C.C..I've caught a few SMB there.Actually I'm thinking this Contest should be for Rivers and Streams only.Just about everybody on here is a River Rat anyway.Garrett started this Contest and he's a River Rat so I only think it's fair to keep it in the Rivers.Besides C.C.has a few Big SMB which can be caught and they might run a little bigger than in the Rivers.I don't fish Rivers anymore since I got started on Muskies.But I AM going after a 20" in the GMR or LMR this year when I'm not hunting Muskies.If anybody needs a fishing partner on occasions,let me know.Good Luck!




Roscoe


----------



## 9Left

Roscoe said:


> Lakes under a 1000 acres huh?How about lakes at 2800 acres,C.C..I've caught a few SMB there.Actually I'm thinking this Contest should be for Rivers and Streams only.Just about everybody on here is a River Rat anyway.Garrett started this Contest and he's a River Rat so I only think it's fair to keep it in the Rivers.Besides C.C.has a few Big SMB which can be caught and they might run a little bigger than in the Rivers.I don't fish Rivers anymore since I got started on Muskies.But I AM going after a 20" in the GMR or LMR this year when I'm not hunting Muskies.If anybody needs a fishing partner on occasions,let me know.Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


yep..this should stay a river contest


----------



## inrll

Count me in.


----------



## inrll

I don't know if it has been said or not but is this artificials only?


----------



## DLarrick

lets not get too picky. 20" is tough for a stream around this area.


----------



## SMBHooker

inrll said:


> I don't know if it has been said or not but is this artificials only?


I vote to keep it that way!


----------



## inrll

Yeah I enjoy the extra challenge of artificials too.


----------



## Crawdude

SMBHooker said:


> I vote to keep it that way!


Me too.

SMB, you're going to catch this fish on that new 6wt right?


----------



## tunnelofD

Roscoe said:


> Lakes under a 1000 acres huh?How about lakes at 2800 acres,C.C..I've caught a few SMB there.Actually I'm thinking this Contest should be for Rivers and Streams only.Just about everybody on here is a River Rat anyway.Garrett started this Contest and he's a River Rat so I only think it's fair to keep it in the Rivers.Besides C.C.has a few Big SMB which can be caught and they might run a little bigger than in the Rivers.I don't fish Rivers anymore since I got started on Muskies.But I AM going after a 20" in the GMR or LMR this year when I'm not hunting Muskies.If anybody needs a fishing partner on occasions,let me know.Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I will fish with you Gary. We can hit the river for muskies. I offer whoever wins a musky trip on the river. No guarantees but I will do my best to put you on one. You just have to be blindfolded on the way to the location.

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

I updated the list... so far we have 42 guys. There are two new rule amendments that I changed in the original post. First, the fish must be caught in moving water: a creek, stream, or river. Second, you still need to get two pics of the fish, but in the one where you are holding it you have to hold two fingers up. It's just to prove that it's a fish caught this year.


----------



## strongto

I'm in but I have to get quite a few more posts, looks like I'm going to be busier posting than fishing...hmmmm nope I'd rather miss out on sleep than fishing, guess I'll be doing a lot of late night posting


----------



## Stekor

GarrettMyers said:


> I updated the list... so far we have 42 guys. There are two new rule amendments that I changed in the original post. First, the fish must be caught in moving water: a creek, stream, or river. Second, you still need to get two pics of the fish, but in the one where you are holding it you have to hold two fingers up. It's just to prove that it's a fish caught this year.


Please tell me a duckface pose isn't mandatory too! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto

Those rules work for me. I pretty much only fish creeks and rivers


----------



## BMagill

I am in - hopefully the 19.5er I caught last fall has been eating well...


----------



## RNeiswander

I'm game, but it's going to be hard for a solo fisherman to take a pic with a peace sign holding the fish right?


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Hitting GMR and 4 Mile in the AM. Anyone want to come?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

Not really...one pic of you and the fish, making a peace sign, and one with the whole fish on a tape measure that everyone can clearly read...most cameras or smart phones now have a timer function for the camera...I vote for keepin it artificial lures..nothin at all wrong with live bait though..but for the sake of keepin it simple as possible..hopefully we can all decide on artificial.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I only use artificial so it sounds great to me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Hitting GMR and 4 Mile in the AM. Anyone want to come?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm not far from there and I was planning on hitting the river tomorrow, I may be interested. You bank fishing or kayaking?


----------



## Shmang

Count me in. Just joined this week so wont hit the post requirement but I am all for big fish hunting. Take care.


----------



## gulfvet

I'll give it a go!


----------



## 9Left

gulfvet said:


> I'll give it a go!


Gulf vet!! Where ya been man? It's good to see ya on here again!


----------



## co-angler

9Left said:


> N a vote for keepin it artificial lures..nothin at all wrong with live bait though..but for the sake of keepin it simple as possible..hopefully we can all decide on artificial.


I'm for artificial baits.
If the vote is for live then my contribution to the gunny sack o'lures will be live worms, leeches and minnows. The catch is, I am taking them out of there best kept environment and storing In a less conducive atmosphere for their survival. I shall then give them to the victor.
Live bait is cheating unless your 6..... Or a chick.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

9Left,

Using lure for buy in?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler

If I come off as a whiny little girl or a butt head then my apologies, but allow me to offer my humble opinion. 

Indeed, many of the fine fisherman on this site are river rats as was so said. But, some are not! I myself had almost no river experience prior to last year. I believe this gives me a slight disadvantage as it would with any green horn attempting any new skill. 

I however, have absolutely no problem with keeping this a river and stream competition. I look forward to losing miserably but at least I'll have the time of my life trying right! If anything, now I have a better reason to up my game. 

As for the lake suggestion, I think there is a difference between an 800 and a 2,800 acre lake. Maybe not nearly as much as that same 2800 acre compared to Erie but, to deny one would be to deny both right? 

I would think the same would go when comparing the size potentials of the OR versus the upper Mad or likewise. Besides, this little puddle is so pressured that a FO would be a rare one indeed so not like it gives me any advantage. Guess you can't blame a guy for trying right? 

I guess, all that's left now is how fast this friendly competition is going to be won. I predict a quick winner as I've seen several of the people listed post some fine fish already and many are more than capable of bagging one.


----------



## kingofamberley

Screw it, I'm in. Jynxing myself but whatever.


----------



## Cat Mangler

I believe this is fitting:


----------



## 9Left

jmpmstr1998 said:


> 9Left,
> 
> Using lure for buy in?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sure..as long as everyone can agree on it...any lure you wanna donate...new or used..


----------



## co-angler

@catmangler

For the most part, the greater majority of smallmouth catch reports on this (SW) board are fishing from creeks or rivers. 
Some guys, from the moment this contest was announced, hit the water straight away in search of a 20" smallie while others are going about their fishing outings with a "business as usual" approach.
IMHO, this contest should be and is an excellent tool to get guys out and get them into fishing. This rings especially true to you Cat, by your own admission, have little experience with creeks and rivers. You now have the opportunity to get out there and try your hand at this style if fishing.
To consider that you are at a disadvantage may not be unfounded but by means if perspective, many are at a disadvantage. Some guys work schedules which are more conducive to fish catches and lower pressure, others know precisely where a PIG of smallmouth lives.
This contest is a horse of another color. There will be no televised coverage, your name won't be in any magazine,
Heck, the OGF won't even give you a t-shirt,badge next to your name or a star which signifies your accomplishment.
What you do stand to win is a bag full of lures and some silly trinkets, a hand carved fish and some other things that are yet to be named (none of which will change anyone's life dramatically).
If I may, let me shed what we ALL again from this contest.
1) the OGF gets a serious amount of traffic which is the purpose of the site.
2) lots of guys are now posting just to get up to the agreed 100+ posts. This gets guys used to posting and drives them to continue to do so. This benefits us as readers AND anglers. Also, as stated above, it benefits the OGF.
3) we've all read some of the awesome reports on here. The photography is stellar and some reports are of fishing magazine quality. Heck, how many times have any of us read a report that spoke to us and scrolled down to see an awesome photo of a big buck, an eagle or other fantastic wildlife be it flora or fauna? By getting involved in this contest, you are getting out there and LIVING that stuff!
4) you are going to be meeting up with guys from this forum. Some out on the water, others when you are taking part in a meet up of some kind or another.
These guys share the same passion for fishing as you and you never know, you might make a lifelong friend. I have personally met at least a dozen great guys from this forum. I have since fished with and learned from these great guys. I would easily call all of them friends. I have even benefited personally by getting work and projects that I desire by networking with these fellows.
5) you could win a silly contest!

I'm not picking on you or poking fun at you catmangler, your post just presented me with the opportunity to share some thoughts on the benefits of this contest which reach well beyond the catching of a 20" smallie and the accolades that follow.


----------



## Cat Mangler

co-angler said:


> @catmangler
> 
> For the most part, the greater majority of smallmouth catch reports on this (SW) board are fishing from creeks or rivers.
> Some guys, from the moment this contest was announced, hit the water straight away in search of a 20" smallie while others are going about their fishing outings with a "business as usual" approach.
> IMHO, this contest should be and is an excellent tool to get guys out and get them into fishing. This rings especially true to you Cat, by your own admission, have little experience with creeks and rivers. You now have the opportunity to get out there and try your hand at this style if fishing.
> To consider that you are at a disadvantage may not be unfounded but by means if perspective, many are at a disadvantage. Some guys work schedules which are more conducive to fish catches and lower pressure, others know precisely where a PIG of smallmouth lives.
> This contest is a horse of another color. There will be no televised coverage, your name won't be in any magazine,
> Heck, the OGF won't even give you a t-shirt,badge next to your name or a star which signifies your accomplishment.
> What you do stand to win is a bag full of lures and some silly trinkets, a hand carved fish and some other things that are yet to be named (none of which will change anyone's life dramatically).
> If I may, let me shed what we ALL again from this contest.
> 1) the OGF gets a serious amount of traffic which is the purpose of the site.
> 2) lots of guys are now posting just to get up to the agreed 100+ posts. This gets guys used to posting and drives them to continue to do so. This benefits us as readers AND anglers. Also, as stated above, it benefits the OGF.
> 3) we've all read some of the awesome reports on here. The photography is stellar and some reports are of fishing magazine quality. Heck, how many times have any of us read a report that spoke to us and scrolled down to see an awesome photo of a big buck, an eagle or other fantastic wildlife be it flora or fauna? By getting involved in this contest, you are getting out there and LIVING that stuff!
> 4) you are going to be meeting up with guys from this forum. Some out on the water, others when you are taking part in a meet up of some kind or another.
> These guys share the same passion for fishing as you and you never know, you might make a lifelong friend. I have personally met at least a dozen great guys from this forum. I have since fished with and learned from these great guys. I would easily call all of them friends. I have even benefited personally by getting work and projects that I desire by networking with these fellows.
> 5) you could win a silly contest!
> 
> I'm not picking on you or poking fun at you catmangler, your post just presented me with the opportunity to share some thoughts on the benefits of this contest which reach well beyond the catching of a 20" smallie and the accolades that follow.


Agreed 100%!

Got me wondering now though, when y'all say 100 posts, does this mean 100 actual fishing reports and topics started? Or just 100 posts and/or responses? I may not qualify if not the latter.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler

Cat Mangler said:


> Agreed 100%!
> 
> Got me wondering now though, when y'all say 100 posts, does this mean 100 actual fishing reports and topics started? Or just 100 posts and/or responses? I may not qualify if not the latter.
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just posting with 10 or more characters.
Lots of guys are getting their counts up by simply saying things like, " nice fish man"!


----------



## GarrettMyers

co-angler said:


> Just posting with 10 or more characters.
> Lots of guys are getting their counts up by simply saying things like, " nice fish man"!


Nice post dude!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Cool, thanks a bunches.


----------



## Roscoe

tunnelofD said:


> I will fish with you Gary. We can hit the river for muskies. I offer whoever wins a musky trip on the river. No guarantees but I will do my best to put you on one. You just have to be blindfolded on the way to the location.
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks tunnelofD.We'll get atter 'em soon.
This SMB contest shouldn't last long.Maybe then we can have a Musky Contest on the LMR for Biggest Musky for the year.What does anybody think about this?



Roscoe


----------



## Mr. Map

co-angler said:


> Just posting with 10 or more characters.
> Lots of guys are getting their counts up by simply saying things like, " nice fish man"!


Lets say a guy or gal who frequents this site, and makes the occasional comment, catches a 22 inch beast. And they document it with multiple pictures that feature measuring tape. In addition, they include something(like the days newspaper) to clearly date the photos. And let's say that the catch is witnessed by other OGF'ers. 
Why should that catch be deemed unworthy of entry - just because that person has only made, perhaps, 60 comments in three years? That just seems silly to me, and perhaps a bit non-inclusive. It would also seem like it might constitute a "hollow" victory for someone who gets awarded the prize for a 20 inch fish.
And the idea of members making "fluff" or "filler" comments just to reach a total number of posts - makes me inclined to visit the site less, not more. It really waters down the content. 
JMHO.


----------



## tunnelofD

It isn't a contest to take seriously. At least not to me just a fun thing. I know that I have limited amount of time on the water so should we have a rule about time allowed on the water. Some of you guys are wound a little tight

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

Mr. Map said:


> Lets say a guy or gal who frequents this site, and makes the occasional comment, catches a 22 inch beast. And they document it with multiple pictures that feature measuring tape. In addition, they include something(like the days newspaper) to clearly date the photos. And let's say that the catch is witnessed by other OGF'ers.
> Why should that catch be deemed unworthy of entry - just because that person has only made, perhaps, 60 comments in three years? That just seems silly to me, and perhaps a bit non-inclusive. It would also seem like it might constitute a "hollow" victory for someone who gets awarded the prize for a 20 inch fish.
> And the idea of members making "fluff" or "filler" comments just to reach a total number of posts - makes me inclined to visit the site less, not more. It really waters down the content.
> JMHO.


Mr. Map
It's really important to keep this is as simple as possible. The least amount of variables we have the better of a chance we have of this going smoothly. What we want to avoid is a situation where a guy catches a 20" smallmouth and then does one of the following two: logs in under an OGF account he's had for years and not used or creates an OGF account just to win. Then we have a "get together" at a bar for some dude none of us know. The simplest way to do this is to set a 100 post minimum. The situation you described involves a lot of different scenarios. I want it all to be objective, that way it's simple and clearly defined. The final details are still being settled, but I will make a final post in the next couple of days that sets everything in stone as far as all the rules and awards.


----------



## GarrettMyers

tunnelofD said:


> It isn't a contest to take seriously. At least not to me just a fun thing.


Agreed. It will add some excitement to try to win it.


----------



## SMBHooker

Mr. Map said:


> That just seems silly to me, and perhaps a bit non-inclusive.


Ha Ha, The very point of the Contest is to be exclusive!

Only Southwest Ohio, that excludes the rest of Ohio. 

It excludes all other fishermen except smallmouth bass fisherman. 

It is under the guidelines of a specific timeframe so everything outside of that is excluded. 

There are parameters and the rules for the size of fish, all other sizes are excluded. 

The exclusion of OGF members with posts under 100 is again, like the previous mention exclusions, with good reason . . we want to promote more active participation within the SW Region. We would love to see more anglers grow in their abilities as fisherman and in turn help others do the same. Reading the same posters over and over is nice but it be great to see others that read reports here share their own experiences too. 

This is all to promote the fun of river smallmouth fishing. Participation here on the forum and the contest are all voluntary. 

Lets just keep it simple and fun.


----------



## SMBHooker

GarrettMyers said:


> Nice post dude!


Ditto, well said CA!


----------



## Roscoe

The exclusion of OGF members with posts under 100 is again, like the previous mention exclusions, with good reason . . we want to promote more active participation within out SW Region.


HUH?



Roscoe


----------



## jeepin_85

We promote more participation by not allowing newbies to participate ? Maybe I'm on the wrong site. Is the government behind this??

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

Roscoe said:


> The exclusion of OGF members with posts under 100 is again, like the previous mention exclusions, with good reason . . we want to promote more active participation within the SW Region.
> 
> 
> HUH?
> Roscoe


What don't u get?


----------



## Roscoe

montagc said:


> The post limit is there so that some guy no one knows cant pop in for the first time in years, show the requisite 20 incher and take the prize, never to be seen again.


I gotcha,especially with the Trophy and the Mother Lode.



Roscoe


----------



## jeepin_85

I dont have many posts and have been a member and daily reader for years. Its supposed to be a friendly contest. The only thing it really seems like anyone would be coming out with is bragging rights for the most part.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

jeepin_85 said:


> We promote more participation by not allowing newbies to participate ? Maybe I'm on the wrong site. Is the government behind this??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My post addressing Mr Map was as much effort as I'm going to put forth towards people that want to complain about this. Not trying to sound like a jerk, but feel free to start your own contest or not participate if you feel it's not being done right. I hope everyone sticks around and this is fun for us river guys.


----------



## gibson330usa

I'm having fun already. I set out on foot through the woods today to get some casts in at a creekmouth where I caught a 19 inch last summer (from a kayak). I was skunked but it was nice to get out with a plan and a purpose.

Sent from my C5155 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler

Your right Garrett. 
It only took just over 100 replies to get into the "that's not fair" aspect.
I no longer want any part in a fun and friendly competition if it promises to be anything but.
Too bad really, I had a really special and very expensive lure to contribute too.
I had a sneaking suspicion that it was too good to be true.
Dammit man!


----------



## 9Left

tunnelofD said:


> It isn't a contest to take seriously. At least not to me just a fun thing. I know that I have limited amount of time on the water so should we have a rule about time allowed on the water. Some of you guys are wound a little tight
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



exactly...its really just for laughs and a way to meet other fisherman..my donated lure is a couple roostertail spinners I found in an old tackle box...


----------



## yakfish

I'm in!

Also if you need donations for a prize pack I (J&M Tackle) will be happy to donate some bass jigs and spinnerbaits to the winner! If your interested send me a PM to discuss any details.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

GarrettMyers said:


> Mr. Map
> It's really important to keep this is as simple as possible. The least amount of variables we have the better of a chance we have of this going smoothly. What we want to avoid is a situation where a guy catches a 20" smallmouth and then does one of the following two: logs in under an OGF account he's had for years and not used or creates an OGF account just to win. Then we have a "get together" at a bar for some dude none of us know. The simplest way to do this is to set a 100 post minimum. The situation you described involves a lot of different scenarios. I want it all to be objective, that way it's simple and clearly defined. The final details are still being settled, but I will make a final post in the next couple of days that sets everything in stone as far as all the rules and awards.


I could win it. I have a bunch of posts and noone would know me either  Just sayin!


----------



## FishDoctor

GarrettMyers said:


> Nice post dude!


I see what you did thar


----------



## GarrettMyers

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I could win it. I have a bunch of posts and noone would know me either  Just sayin!


If you drove from Massillon to SW Ohio enough times to catch a 20 incher, I would probably award you with a gift certificate to the therapist of your choice


----------



## bjp

Took a 23" football from the GMR already. How do I get in on winning this?


----------



## HOUSE

bjp said:


> Took a 23" football from the GMR already. How do I get in on winning this?


Did it say "Nerf" on the side?


----------



## Cat Mangler

bjp said:


> Took a 23" football from the GMR already. How do I get in on winning this?


I'll just speak for garrett and say "no pic, no fish"


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

GarrettMyers said:


> If you drove from Massillon to SW Ohio enough times to catch a 20 incher, I would probably award you with a gift certificate to the therapist of your choice



I live in Columbus. I fish various places. All it takes is one cast!


----------



## Roscoe

Garrett,I'm in.



Roscoe


----------



## strongto

I think that the 100 post rule is a legitimate one. I'm nowhere near 100 but it has gotten me to be actively posting quite a bit more and by posting more I've been learning more and have been talking to more people that I otherwise would not have connected with. Even if I can't get to 100 posts by the deadline I'm still going to be out fishing in pursuit of that 20"+ pig and I'm going to be connecting with people in the process. Also if I don't meet the requirements in time and I do get the fish first then better believe I'm going to post the picture and take the true prize, bragging rights.


----------



## trailbreaker

i'm in would love to land a 20''


----------



## HOUSE

trailbreaker said:


> i'm in would love to land a 20''


I've got 20 bucks riding on you catching a bigger smallie than Garrett. Don't let me down, TB!!!


----------



## trailbreaker

HOUSE said:


> I've got 20 bucks riding on you catching a bigger smallie than Garrett. Don't let me down, TB!!!


i'll try not too


----------



## senger

ok add me in. Ill post a bit more.


----------



## Just Fishin'

I'm in as well. Good luck to all

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

To avoid confusion, I'll put everything up in this post as well as the first. The contest is underway! You have until April 7 to sign up, I don't want to have to check the thread all the time if it takes awhile for us to have a winner. We debated making it exclusive to lures. In the spirit of simplicity and the rarity of 20 inchers in our area, it does not have to be caught on a lure. The fewer rules we have, the better the chance of this going off without a hitch. 

Here are only specifications for the contest:

1. You must be an OGF SW Ohio "regular", meaning that you post somewhat often and have over 100 posts. If you don't have 100 posts yet, enter your name in the contest and start posting!

2. You must get 2 pictures of the fish. One picture of you holding it with two fingers up, and another next to a tape measure. If you don't have a tape measure, they have cheap little plastic ones at BPS for around $1.50.

3. The fish must be caught in moving water: creek, stream, or river.

The Award(s)
OSG showed a pic of an assortment of tackle that will go to the winner. 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7302/13114403813_185bb97913.jpg
Other awards have been mentioned (fishmasterflex, etc.) but I don't want to post any other awards until either OSG, 9Left (Dayton area) or myself is actually in possession of the item. PM me if you want to ship anything and I'l give you the address to my shop. I'll post a picture and keep track of anything people want to throw in. It's not a requirement to be in the contest, it's totally voluntary. I'll probably throw a couple lures in. I'll update as soon as possible.

Here's the list:

SMB Hooker
LMRsmallmouth
Co-angler
Old Stinky Guy
Dandrews
9 Left
GarrettMyers
Delta Oscar
FisherFL
House
tunnelofD
Crawdude
Matulemj
DLarrick
BassAddict83
Lostleader
fischa
IGbullshark
GMR_GUY
montagc
buzzin byrd
kingofamberley
Cat Mangler 
BMayhall
midoh39
jmpmstr1998
SConner
Fish Doctor
Salmonid
Roscoe
greghal
fishmasterflex
Tom 513
leftfordead88
gibson330usa
Bazzin05
fishing on credit
BornWithGills
jeepin_85
Stekor
zack2345
inrll
Sammerguy
BMagill
RNeiswander
gulfvet
yakfish
trailbreaker
senger
Just Fishin'
Mike*A


----------



## GarrettMyers

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I live in Columbus. I fish various places. All it takes is one cast!


So is that you saying you want to partake?


----------



## 9Left

Quick update on the race guys..I'm going to help Garrett a little here and collect any donated lures people in or near the DAYTON area would like to contribute, remember,the lure donations are are only VOLUNTARY, you don't have to donate anything to win this race.

If your in or near dayton area, PM me with what ya got and I will make arrangements to pick it up. No need to give anything high dollar either, I'm giving a couple spinners and a crank bait.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## inrll

I'm going to throw in a custom painted crank or jerkbait. Since we are talking smallies would something in a chartreuse color work? Craw color?


----------



## MIKE*A

Sounds like fun! Put me down please.

Mike


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I'm good for a couple Hula poppers brand new in the box

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bjp

bjp said:


> Took a 23" football from the GMR already. How do I get in on winning this?


I was not looking to win with this fish... I just wanted to see how I can get involved. 

I often catch smallmouth over 21"+ that are shaped like Pan Fish in the GMR. I lived in d-town for over ten years and this is what keeps me coming back to lurk around the river late at night. 

Smallmouth over 6#'s get a crazy hump back shape that until I saw it, didn't know existed. Next humpback I catch I will be sure to post on here with a tape measure next to it for all to see even if there has been a 20" winner. 

This ones was prob a little over 20", I didn't measure it. also doesn't have the said hump but still is pretty nice



















All with my fly unzipped


----------



## GarrettMyers

bjp said:


> I was not looking to win with this fish... I just wanted to see how I can get involved.
> 
> I often catch smallmouth over 21"+ that are shaped like Pan Fish in the GMR. I lived in d-town for over ten years and this is what keeps me coming back to lurk around the river late at night.
> 
> Smallmouth over 6#'s get a crazy hump back shape that until I saw it, didn't know existed. Next humpback I catch I will be sure to post on here with a tape measure next to it for all to see even if there has been a 20" winner.
> 
> This ones was prob a little over 20", I didn't measure it. also doesn't have the said hump but still is pretty nice


Holy smokes.


----------



## trailbreaker

bjp said:


> I was not looking to win with this fish... I just wanted to see how I can get involved.
> 
> I often catch smallmouth over 21"+ that are shaped like Pan Fish in the GMR. I lived in d-town for over ten years and this is what keeps me coming back to lurk around the river late at night.
> 
> Smallmouth over 6#'s get a crazy hump back shape that until I saw it, didn't know existed. Next humpback I catch I will be sure to post on here with a tape measure next to it for all to see even if there has been a 20" winner.
> 
> This ones was prob a little over 20", I didn't measure it. also doesn't have the said hump but still is pretty nice



can't see nothing


----------



## HOUSE

trailbreaker said:


> can't see nothing


LOL
One liners like that, Sir, are the reason why you are my hero


----------



## co-angler

bjp said:


> Smallmouth over 6#'s get a crazy hump back shape that until I saw it, didn't know existed.


I know right?!
Check this out, 7#s get an extraordinarily pronounced supraorbital ridge.
I thought it must have been an anomaly but then after like the 5th one, it occurred to me that it must be a common trait.

Here's a pic of the one I caught in January:

Freakish huh?


----------



## SMBHooker

HOUSE said:


> LOL
> One liners like that, Sir, are the reason why you are my hero


Ditto!! TB for L'Presidanta!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

co-angler said:


> I know right?!
> Check this out, 7#s get an extraordinarily pronounced supraorbital ridge.
> I thought it must have been an anomaly but then after like the 5th one, it occurred to me that it must be a common trait.
> 
> Here's a pic of the one I caught in January:
> 
> Freakish huh?


wow what a great black bass!


----------



## Cat Mangler

If I haven't already, remind me not to make myself look like a dummy around this group. I'm somewhat sensitive!


----------



## Matulemj

co-angler said:


> I know right?!
> Check this out, 7#s get an extraordinarily pronounced supraorbital ridge.
> I thought it must have been an anomaly but then after like the 5th one, it occurred to me that it must be a common trait.
> 
> Here's a pic of the one I caught in January:
> 
> Freakish huh?


There is absolutely no way that thing is 7 pounds.


----------



## co-angler

Matulemj said:


> There is absolutely no way that thing is 7 pounds.


I was only being humble.
OhhKaay, it was pushing 7.25#
Thanks for keeping me honest Matulemj.


----------



## SMBHooker

I'm now officially ready. I know I caught several 20"ers last year but my old tape I was using is now lost and that's a good thing because it didn't measure correctly as these fish always fell short of 20"s, very strange?


----------



## HOUSE

SMBHooker said:


> I'm now officially ready. I know I caught several 20"ers last year but my old tape I was using is now lost and that's a good thing because it didn't measure correctly as these fish always fell short of 20"s, very strange?


I know they get big up there, but isn't a 10foot tape measure a little bit of overkill for this contest.


----------



## Dandrews

co-angler said:


> Dandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much of the Ohio River is actually in Ohio?
> 
> 
> 
> More than half.....
Click to expand...

 Ohio & Kentucky have a reciprocal license agreement on the Ohio River so I think the Ohio River within the District 5 boundary should be good enough. From Adams County to Indiana

The actual boundry: 
http://www2.ohiodnr.com/geosurvey/publications-maps-data/gis-maps-data/ohio-kentucky-boundary-maps


----------



## garhtr

HOUSE said:


> I know they get big up there, but isn't a 10foot tape measure a little bit of overkill for this contest.


 I hope SMB Hooker needs every inch of that tape measure---- but only if he's using his NEW FLY-ROD


----------



## trailbreaker

SMBHooker said:


> I'm now officially ready. I know I caught several 20"ers last year but my old tape I was using is now lost and that's a good thing because it didn't measure correctly as these fish always fell short of 20"s, very strange?
> 
> View attachment 93201



had the same ideal


----------



## co-angler

It was because of GarrettMeyers Chinese tape measure that robbed me of my only official 20" Ohio river smallie.
dammit man!


----------



## jmpmstr1998

SMB should gave got a metric tape. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158

I will donate some of my Hand Injected Soft Plastic lures. A few 10" U Tails Worms, 5" Geko's, 3" Kgrubs. The same ones Stuhley wants. Maybe he can win them lol. If you havnt seen them checkem out. I can remember where they got posted but they are on here ( old age syndrom). And I dont even need be enter in this competition. I have Kayak Wars and thats enough for me.


----------



## snakedog

Count me in. Guess I'll have to start posting more often. I've had 20's before. It was this <<<big>>>

You believe me, don't you?


----------



## TRAILGATOR

I am in.
2 Questions:
1. WWR is fair game in Ohio Boundry?
2. Ohio River is good also?


----------



## Tom 513

I am in, but Crappie will take priority in Spring


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

....... I feel like this might be the weekend!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## db1534

Im in, just so jmpmstr1998 has no chance of winning lol. Good luck all


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Thanks db. I'm going to have to show you how it's done next time we meet up.lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matulemj

Every time this thread gets brought back up, I think "@[email protected]#^!! I lost!" Quit giving me a heart attack people!


----------



## deltaoscar

Matulemj said:


> Every time this thread gets brought back up, I think "@[email protected]#^!! I lost!" Quit giving me a heart attack people!


Haha, I think the same thing. "Crap, somebody caught one."


----------



## Cat Mangler

Matulemj said:


> Every time this thread gets brought back up, I think "@[email protected]#^!! I lost!" Quit giving me a heart attack people!


+2 on that!


----------



## jonzun

JONZUN, from Dayton is in! Thanks


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Matulemj said:


> Every time this thread gets brought back up, I think "@[email protected]#^!! I lost!" Quit giving me a heart attack people!


+3 on that!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyMac

Can I get in on this also?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

LMRsmallmouth said:


> ....... I feel like this might be the weekend!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



.........That was before the sky opened up and puked rain all over us all day....it will be a week before the rivers are fishable (without more rain). BOO


----------



## DLarrick

No.....nobody has to worry about the race being over. But this might hold me back a bit. In this thing 5 weeks. But you best believe ill find a way to get out. Next few weeks the fish should be turning on. Good luck guys. 


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

DLarrick said:


> No.....nobody has to worry about the race being over. But this might hold me back a bit. In this thing 5 weeks. But you best believe ill find a way to get out. Next few weeks the fish should be turning on. Good luck guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sucks man what happened? Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Sorry to see that. Hope you get out soon.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick

Hurt it awhile back and it never healed so I had to get surgery on it. Surgery went well butt tough just sitting around so much. Getting better every day so I thank god for watching over me and helping me get better. I'll be on the river as soon as I can and chasing that 20 incher


----------



## extra_medium

Just found this forum and I have a ways to go to get the required posts. I live in Beavercreek with the LMR real close. So I guess I am participating in spirit and hopefully will get posts made before this is won.


----------



## Topher

My 9 year old says you guys better bring your A game, he got a new rod for Christmas


----------



## Cat Mangler

Topher said:


> My 9 year old says you guys better bring your A game, he got a new rod for Christmas


Wouldn't surprise me one bit for a youngun to show us all up! My three daughters out do me all the time.

I usually hand my rod off when I get a hook set and they're close by but jeez, I've only bested them ONE friggin time. My oldest has been talking a lot of smack to her daddy. I think I'm just trying to give her a run for her money!!! Forget all the good guys in this race!


----------



## GarrettMyers

Everyone chillax, no one has caught a 20 incher yet. Just wanted to remind everyone to read over the rules so we don't have any issues... I suspect we might have a winner in the next few weeks. Also, I gave my address to a few ppl, but no one ever sent anything to me. So for now, the prize is the stuff OSG was offering and a few random lures I have. Good luck gents.


----------



## Orville Wrong

Is sign-up closed? I'll donate some still-in-the-box cranks, spooks, and jerks.

Also, the rules don't say it, but shouldn't the fish be caught in the Buckeye State?


----------



## Orville Wrong

And I need to post seven errr.... six more times.


----------



## trailbreaker

does the smallie have to be caught in ohio or out of state


----------



## FishDoctor

I had a dream SMBHooker won this the other night, I was looking at pictures of a monster smallie he posted, a 22"er. I know weird right? SMB what are you doing in my dreams besides catching big fish!!!!

So you heard it here first.


----------



## GarrettMyers

GarrettMyers said:


> To avoid confusion, I'll put everything up in this post as well as the first. The contest is underway! You have until April 7 to sign up, I don't want to have to check the thread all the time if it takes awhile for us to have a winner. We debated making it exclusive to lures. In the spirit of simplicity and the rarity of 20 inchers in our area, it does not have to be caught on a lure. The fewer rules we have, the better the chance of this going off without a hitch.
> 
> Here are only specifications for the contest:
> 
> 1. You must be an OGF SW Ohio "regular", meaning that you post somewhat often and have over 100 posts. If you don't have 100 posts yet, enter your name in the contest and start posting!
> 
> 2. You must get 2 pictures of the fish. One picture of you holding it with two fingers up, and another next to a tape measure. If you don't have a tape measure, they have cheap little plastic ones at BPS for around $1.50.
> 
> 3. The fish must be caught in moving water: creek, stream, or river.
> 
> The Award(s)
> OSG showed a pic of an assortment of tackle that will go to the winner.
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7302/13114403813_185bb97913.jpg
> Other awards have been mentioned (fishmasterflex, etc.) but I don't want to post any other awards until either OSG, 9Left (Dayton area) or myself is actually in possession of the item. PM me if you want to ship anything and I'l give you the address to my shop. I'll post a picture and keep track of anything people want to throw in. It's not a requirement to be in the contest, it's totally voluntary. I'll probably throw a couple lures in. I'll update as soon as possible.
> 
> Here's the list:
> 
> SMB Hooker
> LMRsmallmouth
> Co-angler
> Old Stinky Guy
> Dandrews
> 9 Left
> GarrettMyers
> Delta Oscar
> FisherFL
> House
> tunnelofD
> Crawdude
> Matulemj
> DLarrick
> BassAddict83
> Lostleader
> fischa
> IGbullshark
> GMR_GUY
> montagc
> buzzin byrd
> kingofamberley
> Cat Mangler
> BMayhall
> midoh39
> jmpmstr1998
> SConner
> Fish Doctor
> Salmonid
> Roscoe
> greghal
> fishmasterflex
> Tom 513
> leftfordead88
> gibson330usa
> Bazzin05
> fishing on credit
> BornWithGills
> jeepin_85
> Stekor
> zack2345
> inrll
> Sammerguy
> BMagill
> RNeiswander
> gulfvet
> yakfish
> trailbreaker
> senger
> Just Fishin'
> Mike*A






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaitWaster

Is there an award for the smallest fish? I bet I could top that list


----------



## GarrettMyers

Yes, it has to be in SW Ohio aka district 5


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Orville Wrong

Ok cool. I didn't register in time. Have fun lads.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sorry Orville, didn't see your question. Yeah, you can get in on it. We originally set the deadline thinking it would be a quick contest. Due to the terrible conditions this spring, big smallies have been few and far between on the board. I'll put an updated list on here when I get some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## godukies

I didn't get in on this but, NO winner yet?!? I didn't think I would get the required posts in time. I have caught two that went 19.5". One was in May and the other today.


----------



## trailbreaker

there's hope for me yet


----------



## bgrapala

you have to actually fish tb


----------



## Bazzin05

Don't panic I'll put an end to this on Friday.


----------



## GarrettMyers

It's pretty wild this has been going for 4 months and there hasn't been one caught yet. I thought it would be over in less than a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bazzin05

Game over...


----------



## TIC

Bazzin,

Congrats! Nice fish. What took you so long............?


----------



## SMBHooker

AWEOME, way to go man!!! N


----------



## BornWithGills

Awesome! Congrats man that is a hell of a fish.


----------



## Crawdude

It is done! Congratulations!


----------



## DLarrick

congrats on a hell of a fish man. I bet it sure felt nice catching that bad boy then posting here and letting the jealousy begin. one thing though......we all need to know exactly were it was caught for verification in was in SW OH.


----------



## bellbrookbass

Wow that fish is looooooong! I wonder how old a fish that size would be. Did you set him free or put him on the mantle?


----------



## GarrettMyers

Congrats on winning the inaugural 20" contest. That's a real nice fish.



Bazzin05 said:


> Don't panic I'll put an end to this on Friday.






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe

Good Catch! I like the photo cause it gives SMB fishermen a good tip.
Took a while.Some fishermen were oh so close.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## SConner

Congratulations, this contest made me realize exactly how rare these are in SW Ohio.

BTW - if any more of his tail fin had been biten off, you might not have broken 20". I wonder what chewed that chunk off?


----------



## greghal

GOOD JOB BAZZIN !!! That is a rare fish for around these parts. I think OSG is right, he has been catching some realy nice smallies recently, but he catches those 20''ers in the fall. He said he wouldn't win, but if I were a betting man I thought he would of caught it. Gongrats, bazzin.


----------



## BaitWaster

Awesome job Bazzin! Congrats on the 20 incher!


----------



## GarrettMyers

SConner said:


> Congratulations, this contest made me realize exactly how rare these are in SW Ohio



Same here. I knew they were rare, but this contest proves how rare. I had a guy tell me late last spring he had already caught five 20 inchers... I laughed hysterically and asked to see pics. Unfortunately, the gentleman said that he leaves his phone in his truck while he fishes.... Hahaha



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishmasterflex

Nice fish bazzin. Congrats

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Orville Wrong

At long last. Great fish!


----------



## Dandrews

Bazzin05 said:


> Game over...


Wow!! that's awesome, congratulations!! 

I owe the pot some jigheads...I better get pouring!!


----------



## Lostleader

Awesome fish you bass turd. 

Really man thats awesome. Congrats on winning the contest and an awesome fish


----------



## deltaoscar

Way to go Bazzin, a most impressive victory.


----------



## nitsud

Killer fish, man! Nice work


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Beauty. Pm me your address and I'll mail you your sack 'o stuff


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Awesome fish and Congrats.

I owe the pot some hula poppers. OSG PM me your address and I will mail them to you so you can put it in your bag. I will mail as soon as I get home Friday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker

oh well maybe next year


----------



## Crawdude

Oh yeah, The victory prizes. I'll PM you my email address so you can send some higher resolution photos, if you want to. I'll make an official professionally designed commemorative photo montage with the official logo. I'll even print it out and mail it to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catmando

I'm good to go! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SConner

GarrettMyers said:


> Same here. I knew they were rare, but this contest proves how rare. I had a guy tell me late last spring he had already caught five 20 inchers... I laughed hysterically and asked to see pics. Unfortunately, the gentleman said that he leaves his phone in his truck while he fishes.... Hahaha


That is funny... by my conservative estimates we had 60+ hardcore anglers averaging at least 4 hours per week at 17 weeks = one 20incher per 4100 hours fished. He must have been one heck of an angler to get 5 before spring was even over. Unless his name was OSG, I am not buying what he was selling


----------



## Cat Mangler

Great bass and good job coming out on top Bazzin. So where is all the juicy details, body of water, lure, structure type? Paint a picture for all of us who came no where near winning!  I know I came almost seven whole inches from winning. LOL

Anyways, Ill be grabbing my buy-in friday, either I will have to send it via 9left or mail it to garrett if he will re-send his address since I seem to have deleted his original PM. Unless of course, we have the SW meet up near dayton, heck we could have it at eastwood since this place has lit up the forum here recently. Heck, I will even show everybody where i HAVE NOT been catching fish. And don't worry about Houses crazy antics, probably more socially acceptable than what half the others pull out there!


----------



## Matulemj

Cat Mangler said:


> And don't worry about Houses crazy antics, probably more socially acceptable than what half the others pull out there!



You haven't met HOUSE, have you.


Congrats on the fish, that thing is a beast! Goes to show how challenging it is to catch the elusive 20" river Smallie. Well done.


----------



## gibson330usa

Awesome fish, well done! I'm still shooting for second place.


----------



## Bazzin05

Cat Mangler said:


> And don't worry about Houses crazy antics, probably more socially acceptable than what half the others pull out there!


Funny part about it was House was with me when I caught the fish... I think he tried to knock the fish off the hook with the net when trying to land it. I told him jealousy will get you no where my friend.


----------



## Bazzin05

Thanks for all the good congrats from everyone.


----------



## HOUSE

Here are a few more pictures of Bazzin05's monster fish. Sorry I cut off the tail on a few of them, Shane. I'm not used to taking pictures of smallmouth that huge 

Here's my recap of how this fish went down: Shane, being the nice guy he is, let me have the first few casts to a good looking pool that he's caught big fish in before. I made three casts to the area while Shane stopped to tie on a new lure, but I got hung up on my 4th cast and broke off my line. Shane casually threw out his rig to the same area and got hung up as well...until his line started moving down stream... "I think I'm hung up on a log or something," he said, as his line slowly pulled his boat and its 80# thrust trolling motor downstream with it. He pulled back on his rod and it made a huuuuuuge bounce and we both knew he had a big fish as line started ripping off of his reel. "SPLASH!" as the fish made a huge boil on the surface! A massive green and gold flash darted just underwater and his drag screamed as the fish dove back down. "BOOM!" The fish jumped completely out of the water and I'm losing my mind: "Dude! That thing is a freaking monster!" At this point, Shane casually says: "Hey man, do you mind grabbing my net? This one looks pretty big." I'm thinking to myself, if he thinks this fish is just "pretty big", what the heck does he consider a "big" smallmouth?!?

The fish continued to thrash about and rip drag. Shane was using 8pound mono and I noticed he started to get a bit nervous when he got the fish closer to the boat. It had completely inhaled his lure and the line was grinding on the fish's mouth. With a bit of concern in his voice, this time he said, "Uh-oh, this hook is going to break off at any second! Net this thing as fast as you can!" So I hung out of his jetboat in the middle of some crazy water with one hand on the boat's steering wheel and one hand on the net. Shane had one foot on the trolling motor with his body twisted 90degrees while trying to keep the boat from spinning around and the fish away from the prop. The boat was getting close to some big rocks and the fish was really angry about the whole situation. Shane said, "I'm doing this right now," and gave the fish one last pull to the surface and as it darted back underwater, it raced downstream towards me and ran straight into my net. I handed the net over to Shane and the smallie made a huge thrash when he set it down and the line snapped instantly, completely frayed on the last 3 inches by the fish's teeth. Shane lifted up the trophy fish and nonchalantly said with a laugh: "Wow, this fish is pretty big, isn't it?" I just laughed and said, "Uh...dude... I'm pretty sure you just won the 20inch smallmouth contest!" He fired back with a "Game over!" as he put the fish up on the ruler and it scored in over 21 inches long. 

What a great fish...wow. It was very cool to be that close to such an amazing battle. Congrats Shane. Thanks for letting me be there for that one


----------



## Bazzin05

I will concur with that recollection...


----------



## BaitWaster

Contest info from last year and great story from Bazzin and House!


----------

